
Ask HN: Best CRM/BD-mgmt product for 4-person startup? - samstave
HN:<p>We are three engineers and one sales. We are new and small - and need to start capturing our market, leads, vendors, etc - in something more complex than excel.<p>What tool would you recommend (freemium at this point preferred) - or should we just continue to use excel?<p>What tools are you using to track your market, contacts, leads, prospects etc that isn&#x27;t a tool that is trying to service only Big Co.?<p>Any advice apreciated.
======
softwarefounder
Google Sheets (I like Excel, but Sheets is better for collaboration).

No reason to get caught up on tools right now.

------
tylery
Airtable? Your needs will change as you grow so you want something flexible.

